# Where do I go from here?



## AceOfSpades (24 Oct 2012)

Hi I am 18 years old and I applied for 3 positions, Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, and Traffic Technician, in July. After I applied online I got an e-mail telling me to mail a copy of my birth certificate and high school transcript so I sent those but after sending those I didn't hear back so I called my recruitment center in New West and then called North Bay and couldn't get any information I finally got some information when I called a few days ago and I was told that none of the positions I applied for are open and I'll have to wait until April to see if they will be open again. Anyways now I am not sure what to do, I was thinking of just working for a while since I can't think of any specific university course I want to do and I don't want to waste a few thousand dollars. I do like Arts however I don't see getting a job out of it and was thinking of doing it through the RMCC later on in life. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Timberwolf (24 Oct 2012)

If you aren't interested in any post secondary education, your best bet would probably be to get a full time job and work until the next fiscal year comes around. Having a job would keep you busy and show that you can handle a commitment. Also, volunteering would be another good use of your time while you're waiting. And of course, make sure you stay in shape or get into the habit of routine exercising.


----------



## AceOfSpades (24 Oct 2012)

Timberwolf said:
			
		

> If you aren't interested in any post secondary education, your best bet would probably be to get a full time job and work until the next fiscal year comes around. Having a job would keep you busy and show that you can handle a commitment. Also, volunteering would be another good use of your time while you're waiting. And of course, make sure you stay in shape or get into the habit of routine exercising.


This is the route I am thinking would work best and I exercise often, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2012)

Infantry
JTF2
Construction engineer
retire from the CF
own a small business.


----------



## AceOfSpades (26 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Infantry
> JTF2
> Construction engineer
> retire from the CF
> own a small business.


Sounds like a good life plan, but seriously I don't know which the recruiters would prefer me going to school or having a full time job either way its irrelevant to the positions I applied for.


----------



## davidc538 (26 Oct 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> ...I can't think of any specific university course I want to do...



If the military doesn't work out or you just want another option, I would seriously consider an apprenticeship.


----------



## Steve_D (26 Oct 2012)

You indicated making 3 choices. How much is your heart set on one of those three? Have you talked to the RC to see what is open and research what they involve to see if one of those might also interest you?


----------



## Spooks (26 Oct 2012)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> You indicated making 3 choices. How much is your heart set on one of those three? Have you talked to the RC to see what is open and research what they involve to see if one of those might also interest you?



Indeed. In my opinion, the 3 choices are very diverse. Talk to a RC and maybe you can find a choice that you will like (perhaps even more) that is open right now. I hear SupTech is hurting for people right now.


----------



## alsbball (26 Oct 2012)

Whats Suptech? 

1 week ago I applied for the Ammunition tech, combat engineer, and army communications information system. 

Considering your choices are similar I am now worried, I have reasons for choosing each of my choices, however there were many others that I thought would have been an interesting career. I picked only from the list that had a checkmark on forces.ca which meant that they were accepting applications. Also when I visited the recruitment center I was told that the ACIS and Engineer positions were open. 

Now I only applied a week ago so I cant complain as I was told at the recruitment center that I will be contacted by phone 2-3 weeks after my documents reach the North Bay office. 

I was just checking today on forces.ca and all of the "accepting applications" checkmarks are down. What does this mean?


----------



## AceOfSpades (27 Oct 2012)

alsbball said:
			
		

> Whats Suptech?
> 
> 1 week ago I applied for the Ammunition tech, combat engineer, and army communications information system.
> 
> ...


The information of the way website is outdated to find out what is actually hiring call your recruitment centre.

Anyways I listened to your guys advice and I got information on some positions that are hiring so I e-mailed them telling them what positions I want to apply for and does anyone know how long it'll take until they get back to me? Also I went to my online profile and it says nothing about the transcript and birth certificate I mailed them, should I send more copies over? When I called to ask them about it they told me they couldn't open my account since the positions I applied for are closed and couldn't give me any information.


----------



## Spooks (29 Oct 2012)

alsbball said:
			
		

> Whats Suptech?



SupTech

Supply Technician

A person who makes sure all the army's assets are accounted for, drives vehicles, and makes sure that troops have their beans and bullets on hand.

After the military, you can get jobs working in supply/warehouses at a higher pay level than entry warehouse workers. I believe it's a good job to transition over to civy side. As you worker you way up the ranks, you get qualifications that can put you directly into management positions. We've had Combat Storesmen (people not SupTechs trained to act like a minor SupTech) recently get out of the military and get civvy jobs due to their experience with stores.

Disclaimer: I am personally in the infantry but work in the RQMS. I hear from my superiors where they are going when they get out and also how hurtin' their trade is for people. I do not speak for the RC and open positions for that trade. If you take my suggestion, take it with a grain of salt and do some investigation on your own before running into a job.


----------



## Ciskman (29 Oct 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> SupTech
> 
> Supply Technician
> 
> ...



Supply Techs allow have the unique opportunity to become parachute riggers. Invloves a lot of parachute packing/rigging but they also learn to lawndart out of planes!


----------



## AceOfSpades (30 Oct 2012)

Supply Tech is one of my new choices I made it is hiring now but I just have to wait for them to change what I am applying for.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Supply Tech is one of my new choices ....


 It was the hacky-sack guy's mention of Packer/Riggers, wasn't it...   :nod:


----------



## DAA (6 Nov 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Hi I am 18 years old and I applied for 3 positions, Combat Engineer, Ammunition Technician, and Traffic Technician, in July. After I applied online I got an e-mail telling me to mail a copy of my birth certificate and high school transcript so I sent those but after sending those I didn't hear back so I called my recruitment center in New West and then called North Bay and couldn't get any information I finally got some information when I called a few days ago and I was told that none of the positions I applied for are open and I'll have to wait until April to see if they will be open again. Anyways now I am not sure what to do, I was thinking of just working for a while since I can't think of any specific university course I want to do and I don't want to waste a few thousand dollars. I do like Arts however I don't see getting a job out of it and was thinking of doing it through the RMCC later on in life. What do you guys think I should do?



If your not interested in academic upgrading, then what about Physical Fitness/Sports, Activities and Interests, Leadership/Supervisory Experience?  These are three other items listed on the application that can be improved upon in the "short term".  While your choice of occupations may not be available at this time, your application will still remain active and you can still "improve" upon it!


----------



## AceOfSpades (16 Nov 2012)

Its been about three weeks since I e-mailed them requesting a change on the positions I was applying for and I haven't heard back. Any information on how long it usually takes?


----------



## Gunshark (16 Nov 2012)

I would second the advice that's already been given: While you wait for the next step in your recruitement process, don't sit still. Get physically active, get into good physical shape. Volunteer. Get involved in leadership activities. Do it for yourself and to improve your application. Get to know your new profession of choice closely, so that you can rock the interview.

You mention you've been emailing the CF. I would suggest going to the CFRC instead. Emails are not always returned or they take time. At the CFRC, you may have to sit and wait a bit, but after your wait you sit down with the actual recruiter who can give you the most up-to-date info. If you can't make it to the centre for next few days, call. If they don't pick up, call again. Persistency!

As for the online application, I've also checked it several times during my application process (currently ongoing), but I don't think it gets updated. I seem to recall from one of the original emails I've received from the CF regarding my application that the online application dates either don't get updated or are incorret. All your correct dates for tests and such will be given to you by your local CFRC personnel.

In my opinion, you should go to the CFRC asap and find out which positions you qualify for that are also open. Then sit down at home and look into each of them. If you find one you love, apply right away, do everything you're told as soon as possible and to the very best of your ability. If the position you love is closed and you'd like to wait, be productive while you wait - strengthen your application as I've mentioned above. Maybe get a job too in the mean time.

(Maybe you've already done some of these steps, sorry I don't remember everything you've posted as I write this. If you already did - good job, keep at it.)


----------



## AceOfSpades (18 Nov 2012)

Well I got a job now and also found open positions that I like and I e-mailed them to tell them I want to apply for different positions and I am just waiting to get some sort of confirmation. I am also going to the gym 4-5 times a week so I am in good shape I just have to wait for my ankle to heal up so I am able to run no problem. One thing I am worried about is I heard instead of an actual run they do a step-test and check your bpm and my resting is all the way at like 70 even though I am fairly good shape will that be a problem?


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> One thing I am worried about is I heard instead of an actual run they do a step-test and check your bpm and my resting is all the way at like 70 even though I am fairly good shape will that be a problem?



This may help.

Step Test Super Thread  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12943.0
8 pages

STEP TEST?!?!?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/76441.0

Step Test  ( 1 )
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/107817.0/topicseen.html

Step Test  ( 2 )
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107638.0

What does the Step Test consist of?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13430.0

Beep test or Step test  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101982.0

Breathing Tips For Step test  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13521.0


----------



## Gunshark (18 Nov 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Well I got a job now and also found open positions that I like and I e-mailed them to tell them I want to apply for different positions and I am just waiting to get some sort of confirmation. I am also going to the gym 4-5 times a week so I am in good shape I just have to wait for my ankle to heal up so I am able to run no problem. One thing I am worried about is I heard instead of an actual run they do a step-test and check your bpm and my resting is all the way at like 70 even though I am fairly good shape will that be a problem?



I would still suggest talking to them in person and calling the CFRC periodically to check on the status of your application. Not every day or anything, but maybe every couple of weeks or so. I can't stress this enough. Email correspondence is not always a sure thing. Good luck!


----------



## AceOfSpades (26 Nov 2012)

Update, I finally got the changes I was looking for this morning and got changed to open positions this morning and then 6 hours later I got an e-mail saying my file is finally transferred to my local recruiter.


----------



## Gunshark (30 Nov 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Update, I finally got the changes I was looking for this morning and got changed to open positions this morning and then 6 hours later I got an e-mail saying my file is finally transferred to my local recruiter.



Sounds good. So what are your choices now?


----------



## AceOfSpades (2 Dec 2012)

I am applying for to Air Weapons System Technician, Artillery Soldier-Air Defence, and Supply Technician. Very random mix I know, I just looked up what they do and they seemed really interesting and something I could do.


----------



## BrendenDias (3 Dec 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Update, I finally got the changes I was looking for this morning and got changed to open positions this morning and then 6 hours later I got an e-mail saying my file is finally transferred to my local recruiter.



Nice, I got that same email that day too I believe..
Now I just need to send in 2 letters of reference. Simple enough.


----------



## Gunshark (3 Dec 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> I am applying for to Air Weapons System Technician, Artillery Soldier-Air Defence, and Supply Technician. Very random mix I know, I just looked up what they do and they seemed really interesting and something I could do.



Nice, good luck dude!


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Dec 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Nice, I got that same email that day too I believe..
> Now I just need to send in 2 letters of reference. Simple enough.


Damn I haven't gotten anything about a cover letter yet.


----------



## BrendenDias (3 Dec 2012)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Damn I haven't gotten anything about a cover letter yet.



I don't think it's a cover letter.. you get 2 people (I have my boss and a teacher) write a reference letter for you.


----------



## Gunshark (4 Dec 2012)

You sure about the letters? I thought they just ask for reference contacts.


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2012)

"Letter of Reference?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104238.0


----------



## Timberwolf (4 Dec 2012)

You don't need to include letters of reference. In fact, they don't even ask for it. 

You probably just saw it on the DND website that shows the progress of your application, right?


----------



## BrendenDias (4 Dec 2012)

Yeah It said "required" on that gov site where you see your status for your application...


----------



## Gunshark (4 Dec 2012)

I applied in July 2012 and never had to submit reference letters. What you WILL need are professional reference contacts (from school, work, etc), and other contacts who can confirm your employment etc. The forms and the email you get make everything clear.


----------



## Timberwolf (4 Dec 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Yeah It said "required" on that gov site where you see your status for your application...



I've recently been through the application process (April 2012-October 2012). I was accepted for Infantry, a very competitive trade at the moment and I did not hand in any reference letters. Why? Because I was not asked too. Neither were you, you're just assuming you need to because it is a blank space on the DND website.

You fill out a sheet of paper with your 3 references the day of your CFAT, I believe it was. Simple as that!


----------



## MusclesGlasses (4 Dec 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Yeah It said "required" on that gov site where you see your status for your application...





			
				Timberwolf said:
			
		

> ...you're just assuming you need to because it is a blank space on the DND website.



op:


----------



## BrendenDias (4 Dec 2012)

Thats good you got in for infantry, congrats.
Did you get that (application complete) email that we got? If so, how long did it take for the next step?


----------



## AceOfSpades (4 Dec 2012)

Oh  I don't know why I wrote cover letter I meant references :S. So now I just wait until my local center calls me?


----------



## Timberwolf (4 Dec 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Thats good you got in for infantry, congrats.
> Did you get that (application complete) email that we got? If so, how long did it take for the next step?



Ya I got that email once they had received my documents (birth certificate and transcripts).

Took just under 2 months from when I got the email to my CFAT.


----------



## BrendenDias (5 Dec 2012)

Timberwolf said:
			
		

> Ya I got that email once they had received my documents (birth certificate and transcripts).
> 
> Took just under 2 months from when I got the email to my CFAT.


Nice, thats good, hope I have the same outcome  :nod:


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Yeah It said "required" on that gov site where you see your status for your application...



I hate to break the news to you but "That gov site" where you can go to check on the status of your application......is no longer updated, so don't bother using it!!!


----------



## BrendenDias (6 Dec 2012)

Haha thanks for the news


----------



## AceOfSpades (13 Jan 2013)

UPDATE: Anyways I got an e-mail a while ago telling me that my information was passed on for the aptitude test and they'll call me to book an appointment. Anyways I got a few forms to fill out but the one thing that I am wondering about is it asks for the dates of when I worked and I don't know the exact dates when I started and ended because they were summer jobs. What exactly should I do? And for work contact can it be anyone that I worked with and is still currently working there?


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Feb 2013)

Update 2.0: I got an appointment for my CFAT coming up I got a question though, I see that the test is fairly short but why is my appointment 4 hours long?


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Feb 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Update 2.0: I got an appointment for my CFAT coming up I got a question though, I see that the test is fairly short but why is my appointment 4 hours long?



They may also be doing your medical and interview that day as well. If not, they'll send you home when the test is done.


----------



## Gunshark (3 Feb 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Update 2.0: I got an appointment for my CFAT coming up I got a question though, I see that the test is fairly short but why is my appointment 4 hours long?



There will be individual briefing following the test. This will involve some wait time, as there will be other people there with you. You will probably also be sat down and get scheduled for your next step (e.g. interview) on the same day, which equals more time required.


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> They may also be doing your medical and interview that day as well. If not, they'll send you home when the test is done.


They said that they might have time for a medical AFTER the test so yeah, I am thinking its better if they say its longer than it is rather then having it way longer than they said.


			
				Gunshark said:
			
		

> There will be individual briefing following the test. This will involve some wait time, as there will be other people there with you. You will probably also be sat down and get scheduled for your next step (e.g. interview) on the same day, which equals more time required.


Makes sense to brief us didn't even think of that, do we all right the test at the same time?


----------



## Gunshark (3 Feb 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Makes sense to brief us didn't even think of that, do we all right the test at the same time?



Yup.

write*


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Feb 2013)

Just did the practice test feel great, look on forums and find out the practice test is too easy. Try out ASVAB didn't do too great especially spacial ability which is hard to work on.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (5 Feb 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Update 2.0: I got an appointment for my CFAT coming up I got a question though, I see that the test is fairly short but why is my appointment 4 hours long?



They do a review of your Security clearance paperwork and Employment Application with you there to fill out any fields you missed.  They will also do the full brief as mentioned and Conduct the CFAT and TSD.  After that you wait a while while they mark it.  After that, you will be brought back in, those that passed will get into the drug disclosure paperwork.  Once that is done, you will be sent to see the bookings Clerk who will book you your medical, if not done that day, and depending on the priority put on your application, your Interview.

Best of luck, study hard and work on your MATH!


----------



## AceOfSpades (5 Feb 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> They do a review of your Security clearance paperwork and Employment Application with you there to fill out any fields you missed.  They will also do the full brief as mentioned and Conduct the CFAT and TSD.  After that you wait a while while they mark it.  After that, you will be brought back in, those that passed will get into the drug disclosure paperwork.  Once that is done, you will be sent to see the bookings Clerk who will book you your medical, if not done that day, and depending on the priority put on your application, your Interview.
> 
> Best of luck, study hard and work on your MATH!



Ah quite a bit of paper work still left to do. And yeah I got some help on my math. 

Ooh and one last question, what should I wear? :S I was told to bring along shorts and tshirt for the possibility of a medical.


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Feb 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Ah quite a bit of paper work still left to do. And yeah I got some help on my math.
> 
> Ooh and one last question, what should I wear? :S I was told to bring along shorts and tshirt for the possibility of a medical.



(Grins) better get ready for LOTS of paperwork in your future - it will not end simply with your acceptance into the military.

I'd strongly recommend wearing clothes you would go to any interview with - it is never too early to present yourself as professional and you might be surprised to see some of the people at the recruiting center later on in your career. Probably want them to remember your professional bearing rather then your sloppy clothes.  Just make sure to bring shorts, t-shirt, and a good pair of runners just in case.


----------



## AceOfSpades (13 Mar 2013)

Well I just finished my medical and I had to get my doctor to fax some information to them which was done a week ago. How long does it take to go on from this point? I wanted to go on a family trip for 2 to 3 weeks but I don't want to miss the call if they want me to go further so anyone have any suggestions? For some reason calling them rarely works which is odd all the time I get the automated message that says no one is available.


----------



## Gunshark (13 Mar 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Well I just finished my medical and I had to get my doctor to fax some information to them which was done a week ago. How long does it take to go on from this point? I wanted to go on a family trip for 2 to 3 weeks but I don't want to miss the call if they want me to go further so anyone have any suggestions? For some reason calling them rarely works which is odd all the time I get the automated message that says no one is available.



Best pop into the CFRC and speak with them.


----------



## AceOfSpades (6 May 2013)

Another update, I have an interview coming up in a few days.  Now I need a bit of help, I can figure out most of the occupational information and other information straight from the forces website but is there anything else I should study up on? Also I wanna get some information on Canadian Forces current operations and some info on that, can someone point me in the right direction or should I use the forces website for that as well? Also can someone explain pay scales to me? If I go to the ones I applied for it says 49,900 after being fully trained (what exactly does that mean?) which seems to be the normal amount for NCM but after checking out pay scales page I am a little lost http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfncmr-mrfr-eng.asp


----------



## MikeL (6 May 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Another update, I have an interview coming up in a few days.  Now I need a bit of help, I can figure out most of the occupational information and other information straight from the forces website but is there anything else I should study up on?



Just read up on the info that is on the recruiting website and you will be fine.



			
				AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Also I wanna get some information on Canadian Forces current operations and some info on that, can someone point me in the right direction or should I use the forces website for that as well?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/index-eng.asp

IMO you don't really need to know this stuff,  as long as you understand that as a CF member you can be deployed when required.  Maybe knowing that the largest mission right now(but ending in 2014) is Afghanistan/Operation Attention, and CF members are deployed on various others might look good on you.  You won't be expected to know/list off the Operation name and location for all on going operations, etc.



			
				AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Also can someone explain pay scales to me? If I go to the ones I applied for it says 49,900 after being fully trained (what exactly does that mean?) which seems to be the normal amount for NCM but after checking out pay scales page I am a little lost



Fully trained just means being DP1 qualified(AFAIK).  The numbers you see are the monthly base pay(not including allowances) for different ranks and IPC levels.  A IPC leve is each year in rank,  IPC1 is your first year in your current rank,  IPC2 is your second year, etc. As a brand new Private,  you will make $2806 a month for your base pay, after a year of being a Private your base pay level goes up to $3430 a month, etc.

Standard is what all pers in non Specialist Pay trades/positions get.  Specialist 1 and 2 are for pers in certain trades/positions that are entitled to it such as ATIS Techs and SAR Techs.  Not shown in that pay scale are the allowances you can get such as LDA for pers posted to a unit that is authorized LDA, etc.


----------



## AceOfSpades (6 May 2013)

I am supposed to know where I might serve, where exactly would I be as an Air Weapons Tech or an Artillery Soldier? I think as an Air Weapons Tech I'd be mainly at Canadian bases or maybe on ships but where do Artillery soldiers mainly go? Also should I know the name of the bases?
Also what about negative elements of the jobs what is a good way to respond to that?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2013)

The CF doesn't know 'exactly where you'd be serving as a AWS Tech' at this point.   But you'd likely go to a Wing with a fleet/Sqn that has weapons.  So not likely you'll end up at the VIP Sqn in Ottawa, as an example.   IIRC my buddy (AWS Tech MCpl) did some courses in Gagetown NB as well.  

I'd guess that as an Arty type, you could expect to go to Edmonton AB, Shilo MB, Petawawa ON or Gagetown NB (Valcartier PQ for the francophones is likely).

I'd say know this stuff:  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/airweaponssystemstechnician-166#info-1

And this stuff:  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/artillerysoldier-2#info-1

A good understanding of the job basics, the trg and working environment is a great start.

Watch the videos if you haven't...and good luck!


----------



## MikeL (6 May 2013)

Follow EITS's advice and watch the videos and read the info on those pages(look at each tab)

As a new Field Artillery Soldier, I would expect to be posted to one of the following

1RCHA CFB Shilo, Manitoba
2RCHA CFB Petawawa, Ontario
5RALC CFB Valcartier, Quebec
I think there is also W Bty, RCAS CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick

Pretty sure that at some point in the Artillery video it talks about possible postings.

Negatives could be being away from home for extended periods for exercises, deployments, etc being out in the field when it's -30 outside, etc.


----------



## AceOfSpades (9 May 2013)

I am trying to figure out how long it is before I am completely qualified for an Artillery Soldier and AWSTech, would basic training + occupational training be the right amount? So about 46 weeks for AWST and 38 weeks for Artillery?


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Jun 2013)

Well the interview was much easier then I expected but anyways I haven't heard anything from them so is it safe to say I probably won't be getting called for the July BMQ? All the interviewer told me was I was put into the competitive category and to call the CF if I don't hear anything by August. So what should I do now? What kind of things can I do to improve my application?


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> What kind of things can I do to improve my application?



Reply #16.

"I would second the advice that's already been given: While you wait for the next step in your recruitement process, don't sit still. Get physically active, get into good physical shape. Volunteer. Get involved in leadership activities. Do it for yourself and to improve your application."


----------



## AceOfSpades (4 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Reply #16.
> 
> "I would second the advice that's already been given: While you wait for the next step in your recruitement process, don't sit still. Get physically active, get into good physical shape. Volunteer. Get involved in leadership activities. Do it for yourself and to improve your application."



I am fairly good shape play sports and go to the gym regularly but I am wondering say if I do a course do I call the recruitment center and tell them I've done a course or that I am volunteering or any of those kinds of things??


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> <snip> I am wondering say if I do a course do I call the recruitment center and tell them I've done a course or that I am volunteering or any of those kinds of things??



Your original post says you applied online.

You may find this helpful.

How to update your online application?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110202.0


----------



## AceOfSpades (3 Jul 2013)

Thought I'd make my final update, I just got my job offer for AWS Tech and I'll be going to BMQ July 15th. Thanks everyone for helping me with the process.


----------



## Gunshark (3 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Thought I'd make my final update, I just got my job offer for AWS Tech and I'll be going to BMQ July 15th. Thanks everyone for helping me with the process.



Congrats! Enjoy it! All the best.


----------



## ambernewton04 (3 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Thought I'd make my final update, I just got my job offer for AWS Tech and I'll be going to BMQ July 15th. Thanks everyone for helping me with the process.



Congrats!!!! Ill probably be seeing you there, as I start the 15th too


----------



## AceOfSpades (5 Jul 2013)

MP_HOPEFUL said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! Ill probably be seeing you there, as I start the 15th too


Nice I'm the short brown guy, I won't be too hard to find.

Anyways this is embarrassing before I am leaving I'm already asking more questions, what kind of suitcase do I bring to hold everything? I am swearing in on the 10th and was only notified two days back so I didn't have time to really ask about those kinds of things. Also if anyone has tips on what to bring and what not to bring that would be sweet.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Also if anyone has tips on what to bring and what not to bring that would be sweet.



Items to bring to BMQ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108784.0.html

WHAT DO I BRING FOR BMQ?????  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17329.0

Personal Items Required by Recruits (Regular Force)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0

Things to bring to BMQ  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18124.0/nowap.html


----------



## AceOfSpades (5 Jul 2013)

Mariomike you have helped me countless times, thanks a bunch for all the posts I really appreciate it. Now I just gotta figure out what I am putting all my stuck in I am hearing backpack a lot but I don't think it'll be easy fitting all these things in a backpack.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Mariomike you have helped me countless times, thanks a bunch for all the posts I really appreciate it.



You are welcome, Ace.

Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Mariomike you have helped me countless times, thanks a bunch for all the posts I really appreciate it. Now I just gotta figure out what I am putting all my stuck in I am hearing backpack a lot but I don't think it'll be easy fitting all these things in a backpack.



Although his profile doesn't show it (because he is also a Subscriber), mariomike is a Mentor. I'm going to stray off topic for a sec to plug the Mentor program, because it's key to keeping this site running smoothly. It allows folks like mariomike to get some official support for their efforts. In a nutshell, the program is designed to "set the tone" of the site in a positive, helpful way. All too often we fall back on rude, abrasive and confrontational responses, and that too sets the tone but in a very negative way. Once things go down that path, it can be near impossible to bring them back.

Enter the Mentors, who work hard (usually behind the scenes) to set a positive, helpful and polite example. And yes, we are 'hiring' more Mentors! If you're interested please see the link I posted above, or contact me.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Rquarrington83 (27 Oct 2013)

Ace of Spades, you and I will most likely be on the same course as I'm awaiting for your guys to finish your SQ on starting my A.W.S Tech QL3 course. I'm flying down to Bordon on the 31st of Oct. See you then.


----------

